# General > Hobbies >  Looking for golf teacher or class

## Highlandlass33ki

HYIA , I am looking for some to teach me golf am total a begginer so it be from the basic. I am retied lady looking to get in to golf as hobbie if there any classes  I loved hear from you pm times  or If your teacher prices or your contact number many thanks  ::

----------


## Cat Lady

Hi, I am also a retired lady, a novice who would be happy to work my way round a golf course with a lady as incompetent as myself!  Let me know if you are interested.

----------


## Highlandlass33ki

That be fantastic am free most days and can do few evenings.

----------


## Cat Lady

Hi,  I'm not good at posting these things, but if you are able to pm me with your 'phone number I'll give you a ring.

----------


## Highlandlass33ki

07724791949 mobile

----------

